# Custom themes arrive on Switch via homebrew



## Bedel (Sep 22, 2018)

This is nice! So bad things like this have ban risk, I'd really love to use my own custom themes.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 22, 2018)

Maybe this will light a fire under Nintendo's ass to release some official themes for Switch finally, background music and all.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Sep 22, 2018)

Looking good, nice work from the team!


----------



## Creatable (Sep 22, 2018)

Glad you guys like the theme!


----------



## Dungeonseeker (Sep 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Maybe this will light a fire under Nintendo's ass to release some official themes for Switch finally, background music and all.


Why would it? It's not like they've ever done that for any of their other consoles.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 22, 2018)

Dungeonseeker said:


> Why would it? It's not like they've ever done that for any of their other consoles.


Yeah but they did for 3DS, and Switch is basically using an improved 3DS OS.


----------



## Dungeonseeker (Sep 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Yeah but they did for 3DS, and Switch is basically using an improved 3DS OS.


Ahh, excuse my ignorance. I've never owned a 3DS, I had a 2DS a few years back which i loaned to my brother and never got back.


----------



## Viri (Sep 22, 2018)

Does this affect boot times? I'd prefer no themes, if it made switching games slower, and booting up taking longer. 

But, it still looks cool.


----------



## Creatable (Sep 22, 2018)

Viri said:


> Does this affect boot times? I'd prefer no themes, if it made switching games slower, and booting up taking longer.
> 
> But, it still looks cool.


That's untested, but while testing I haven't seem to notice any delay.


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 22, 2018)

Oosh! Hope this is supported by SXOS soon  

Cant wait for this to evolve nice work!


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Sep 22, 2018)

Would be interesting to know if Custom Themes make the system any slower.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 22, 2018)

Nintendo needs to step up their game and make actual themes.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2018)

Yessss!!!! Thank you guys! This might be a small thing for some but it's a huge improvement being able to make it feel more like your own. Keep up the good work =)


----------



## nero99 (Sep 22, 2018)

Incoming hentai tittie themes when the creator is published. Nice work on this


----------



## Kourin (Sep 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Maybe this will light a fire under Nintendo's ass to release some official themes for Switch finally, background music and all.


I wish. What's with Nintendo's current hate of background music? Menu is silent, eShop is silent, NES games app is silent.
Gimme some tunes, Nintendo.


----------



## Alpha_GX (Sep 22, 2018)

Are you able to boot on OFW with a custom theme ?


----------



## Creatable (Sep 22, 2018)

Alpha_GX said:


> Are you able to boot on OFW with a custom theme ?


No. Ofw will boot normally.


----------



## Robmead23 (Sep 22, 2018)

Nice work. It looks so much better than the vanilla theme it comes with


----------



## Alpha_GX (Sep 22, 2018)

Creatable said:


> No. Ofw will boot normally.


Ye just had a glance in the discord and it works with layeredFS.
So no brick risk


----------



## RedoLane (Sep 22, 2018)

Hackers do what Nintendon't


----------



## Creatable (Sep 22, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> Hackers do what Nintendon't


Including Nintendon't, the Wii homebrew


----------



## mrissaoussama (Sep 22, 2018)

just curious why themes are not allowed? does it contain copyrighted content?


----------



## Reploid (Sep 22, 2018)

Themes are illegal you know


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Sep 22, 2018)

mrissaoussama said:


> just curious why themes are not allowed? does it contain copyrighted content?



Because they're currently made using the switch SDK, which is very much illegal to use for this sort of thing, let alone have access to without being an official developer.


This is pretty cool looking. It says you can edit anything, does that mean the title text? In the image provided I'm talking about where it says "Super Mario Odyssey." Light blue on blue not so nice, otherwise cool and good to see you got background images working.


----------



## kerelenko (Sep 22, 2018)

This is awesome! Finally!


----------



## Windaga (Sep 22, 2018)

I don't understand why Nintendo won't let us do this.... Just let us use our own screen shots, damnit.

This is super cool. The only thing I've seen so far that would make me want to hack my Switch.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 22, 2018)

Still surprised custom themes haven’t been made officially available on the switch and new 2/3ds. Sony allows it on the ps3/4/p. Nintendo must be blind to not see how popular they are!


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 22, 2018)

Ok, this is epic.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 22, 2018)

nero99 said:


> Incoming hentai tittie themes when the creator is published. Nice work on this


My Man you know whats up!


----------



## kristiansja (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Creatable (Sep 22, 2018)

Deathwing Zero said:


> Because they're currently made using the switch SDK, which is very much illegal to use for this sort of thing, let alone have access to without being an official developer.
> 
> 
> This is pretty cool looking. It says you can edit anything, does that mean the title text? In the image provided I'm talking about where it says "Super Mario Odyssey." Light blue on blue not so nice, otherwise cool and good to see you got background images working.


This is incorrect, no themes are made with the SDK.


----------



## Sintrial09 (Sep 22, 2018)

Sad none of these work on sx os


----------



## Creatable (Sep 22, 2018)

Sintrial09 said:


> Sad none of these work on sx os


Go yell at TX, maybe they'll rip off our themes in SX 2.0


----------



## DiJornios (Sep 22, 2018)

About time!


----------



## kristiansja (Sep 22, 2018)

Creatable said:


> Go yell at TX, maybe they'll rip off our themes in SX 2.0


arent they? 
Team-Xecuter is back again with yet another update to our SX OS line of products. Check out the latest exciting changes included in the v2.0 update: > With SX OS 2.0 we introduce the breathtakingly exciting new and innovative feature of custom background images in the Home Menu! Place any .png image in SD/SX OS/Image and select then from the new improved SX Menu. --< Team-Xecuter - Rocking the Switch in 2018 and beyond! >--


----------



## Esdeath (Sep 22, 2018)

Great Work Guys!
Hope there will be an option for some Background music in the future


----------



## Xandrid (Sep 22, 2018)

Really Nintendo? Really? Is it so hard for you to give us stuff like this? Altho I have no idea what the process of doing stuff like this is, but they knew we wanted this from the beginning


----------



## nWo (Sep 22, 2018)

Can`t wait to make my own themes!! Great work!!! I have always wanted something like this, the default themes are so lame and boring. Hope the tool to create is released soon!!


----------



## Creatable (Sep 22, 2018)

kristiansja said:


> arent they?
> Team-Xecuter is back again with yet another update to our SX OS line of products. Check out the latest exciting changes included in the v2.0 update: > With SX OS 2.0 we introduce the breathtakingly exciting new and innovative feature of custom background images in the Home Menu! Place any .png image in SD/SX OS/Image and select then from the new improved SX Menu. --< Team-Xecuter - Rocking the Switch in 2018 and beyond! >--


That's a parody of TX made by jjbredesen. They're so predictable and formulaic that it's easy to make a convincing GaryOPA / TX post.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2018)

Its been so long. Nintendo should have been doing it day fucking one. But as with everything, Ninty has to drop the ball somewhere.


----------



## guily6669 (Sep 22, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Maybe this will light a fire under Nintendo's ass to release some official themes for Switch finally, background music and all.


I think they were waiting to complete the online system 1st... I don't think it will take much more time for them to release themes, I mean they will probably start selling hundreds of them for even more profit lol.


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 22, 2018)

Congrats, my fellow comrades. Hey, Creatable, you just got that front page you wanted!


----------



## Creatable (Sep 22, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Congrats, my fellow comrades. Hey, Creatable, you just got that front page you wanted!


Thanks for informing me Jelly!


----------



## kristiansja (Sep 22, 2018)

Creatable said:


> That's a parody of TX made by jjbredesen. They're so predictable and formulaic that it's easy to make a convincing GaryOPA / TX post.


tricked by a fellow norwegian, how could I


----------



## James310 (Sep 22, 2018)

Is this a sneak peak of SX OS 2.0 features?


----------



## Glitchk0ud1001 (Sep 22, 2018)

ITS BEAUTIFUL  

Also it makes me want to hack my console even more


----------



## Creatable (Sep 22, 2018)

James310 said:


> Is this a sneak peak of SX OS 2.0 features?


SX OS 2.0 stolen features, actually


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Sep 23, 2018)

Looks beautiful, guys! Looking forward to what else you come up with!


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Sep 23, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## Mark McDonut (Sep 23, 2018)

Pretty awesome, maybe Nintendo can implement this somewhere between their stability updates so they can stop getting styled on by homebrew devs.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 23, 2018)

Finally


----------



## SG911 (Sep 23, 2018)

Sweeeeet! I can't wait to be able to have custom themes. I did so many for the 3DS back then & splashscreens, gonna make a ton for the switch once we're all able to get our hands on this.

EDIT: Also i'm already ban so i'm good & don't care much.


----------



## TamarindoJuice (Sep 23, 2018)

It's not exactly a Theme engine as most of people would think about it just reading the thread title, it's a mod using the LFS to read the Switch launcher from titles folder, pushing the modified files to the memory instead of the original ones while loading the OS.
You can't install themes, or download a lot of them to a folder and select the one you want, files must be allocated to the right folder on SD manually and restart your switch to the theme take place.
I did some themes, the process of doing so till now is a bit trick to people who don't have patience.
At last for now, it crashes your system quite often while booting due to this mod, sometimes freezes the Horizon too, happened to me when i opened the news feed.
About the group itself of Bedroom hackers on discord, well... They seem to not be exactly the kind of who try to help you in case things don't work as expected, looks more like a pot of narcissistics praising themselves for being so priceless cool.  (It's my personal opinion, if don't shapes yours, don't blame about).


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 23, 2018)

nero99 said:


> Incoming hentai tittie themes when the creator is published. Nice work on this


Main reason i want custom themes.


----------



## Creatable (Sep 23, 2018)

TamarindoJuice said:


> It's not exactly a Theme engine as most of people would think about it just reading the thread title, it's a mod using the LFS to read the Switch launcher from titles folder, pushing the modified files to the memory instead of the original ones while loading the OS.
> You can't install themes, or download a lot of them to a folder and select the one you want, files must be allocated to the right folder on SD manually and restart your switch to the theme take place.
> I did some themes, the process of doing so till now is a bit trick to people who don't have patience.
> At last for now, it crashes your system quite often while booting due to this mod, sometimes freezes the Horizon too, happened to me when i opened the news feed.
> About the group itself of Bedroom hackers on discord, well... They seem to not be exactly the kind of who try to help you in case things don't work as expected, looks more like a pot of narcissistics praising themselves for being so priceless cool.  (It's my personal opinion, if don't shapes yours, don't blame about).


From what I can tell you seem to think we have to help you. We don't. There are loads of people in that server and I'm sure they'd love to help you, but the main team may get annoyed with you asking for a help a bunch when we have a lot of work to go through. We're excited about our discoveries and are working on stuff like a website and a theme tool, we don't necessarily have the time to help our 1k+ members.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 23, 2018)

Weird thing is I saw ppl talking about this a month ago in the switch hacks discord, either they knew qcean developers, or someone kept it private for a while?


----------



## Creatable (Sep 23, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Weird thing is I saw ppl talking about this a month ago in the switch hacks discord, either they knew qcean developers, or someone kept it private for a while?


Qcean was working on our layouts back then as well. I also know Liam from that server. It's likely one of us or something reposting some stuff we made before we became a public group.


----------



## anhminh (Sep 23, 2018)

The bounty just start but we already have a winner. Good luck for anyone who want to top this.


----------



## Creatable (Sep 23, 2018)

anhminh said:


> The bounty just start but we already have a winner. Good luck for anyone who want to top this.


Since what we have is not really considered a homebrew application or a theme manager, no, we have not won yet.
HOWEVER. We do have a program in the works that will customize the home menu, that we're thinking about entering into the bounty, so we have kinda won already.


----------



## dekuleon (Sep 23, 2018)

OMG, we really need emunand and a way to completely sandbox and block it from Nintendo and its logs to use such marvelous as this with no ban risk.

I'm a SX OS user not banned yet since I only use XCI.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 23, 2018)

WARNING! THE FOLLOWING MEME IS IRONIC AND MIGHT BE CONSIDERED OVERUSED IN THE FUTURE!


Spoiler: The Ironic Meme


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 23, 2018)

anhminh said:


> The bounty just start but we already have a winner. Good luck for anyone who want to top this.


You never know what could be released. Its got a good chance tho.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 25, 2018)

up next, if anyone manages to give us a different layout i wont give a damn about a Ban anymore.
i cant stand the main menu layout, i want to see more of the games library..

it was great on wii/u and even the 3ds, you can zoom out of the tiles etc.

why cant nintendo do this for the switch , will it rly make the system slower to do that?
and to give us themes !?

cmon.


----------



## Tinnetju (Sep 26, 2018)

Good stuff dude!


----------

